# Inflammation in IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=029030


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric I clicked on this and it said:"You have requested a topic that doesn't exist."I'm sure you will want to debate that.







This happened to me too with some of the older threads I had on favorites. Must have something to do with Jeff's update.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

sorry it got moved to news and research.







http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000587


----------

